# 8.9 magnitude earthquake strikes Japan



## AcousticMinja (Mar 11, 2011)

BBC News - Tsunami hits north-eastern Japan after massive quake

Massive 8.9-magnitude quake hits Japan - CNN.com

Some messed up stuff going on right now.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Some crazy stuff.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 11, 2011)

HOLY SHIZNIT BATMAN!!!
My thoughts are with the families
Water water everywhere it doesn't belong

Edit: I hope this isn't in store for us here in AK.. The ring of fire seems to be active these past 12 months


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 11, 2011)

This is one of the largest earthquakes ever recorded. Im watching the video on the news. This is insane! They got some incredible video of the tsunami before hitting land and after hitting land. Hawaii is gonna get blasted as well.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 11, 2011)

One of the interesting facts I found out is the area affected seems to be fairly flat.

ACK!! EAS went off! Tsunami Warning in effect for the coastal areas of Alaska from Amchitka Pass, Alaska (125 miles W of Adak) to Attu, Alaska


----------



## The Munk (Mar 11, 2011)

This is an event.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 11, 2011)

i didnt feel a thing


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 11, 2011)

This really sucks, I send my thoughts to the families and everyone in Japan effected by the quake.

I also hope that my family that still lives in Hawai'i stays safe and don't come to harm. As well as everyone else there.


----------



## liamh (Mar 11, 2011)

im watching the news now, this is some scary stuff


----------



## metalheadblues (Mar 11, 2011)

YouTube - AlJazeeraEnglish's Channel <-- good online coverage
7th most powerful earth quake
this is horrible


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 11, 2011)

My condolences to all affected by this. I turned on the news and saw such un-real horror. We haven't had this strong of an earthquake in over 100 years ( 1900). I remember that one in the Indian Ocean was bad, but this is looking waaay worse.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 11, 2011)

This is so horrible.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 11, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


>



Mwaahahahah


But this sucks now... And I guess that any tsunami that should hit Hawaii already did it by now..


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 11, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


>





But this truly sucks. The footage is absolutely stunning. Let's hope we don't hear crazy casualty numbers...  My thoughts are with the affected.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 11, 2011)

Fortunately, the 2006 has taught us something. Nowadays, people actually get warned.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't directly know anyone in Japan right now, but I do know a lot of people who have family and friends out there, I'm really hoping they're OK...


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 11, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Mwaahahahah
> 
> 
> But this sucks now... And I guess that any tsunami that should hit Hawaii already did it by now..



No, not yet, AFAIK.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 11, 2011)

Watching this on BBC, it's like The Day After Tomorrow happening for real.

Cars being tossed around like schools of fish...


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 11, 2011)

Water is starting to rise in Hawai'i.

For those interested: Hawaii Tsunami Warning Information | Updated March 11, 2011, 2:04 a.m. Hawaii Time | Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 11, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Water is starting to rise in Hawai'i.
> 
> For those interested: Hawaii Tsunami Warning Information | Updated March 11, 2011, 2:04 a.m. Hawaii Time | Honolulu, Hawaii


 Can this get any worse?


----------



## liamh (Mar 11, 2011)

^Yes, it can and will


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 11, 2011)

Between 200 and 300 bodies have been found on a beach near Sendai, the semi-official Jiji Press news agency is reporting.


Residents of coastal areas of Hawaii have been evacuated to refuge areas at community centres and schools, while tourists in Waikiki have been moved to the highest floors of their hotels, according to the AP.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 11, 2011)

As they've said on the live broadcast, the water receding is not always a good sign, most times it can recede then it will rise faster and higher.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 11, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> As they've said on the live broadcast, the water receding is not always a good sign, most times it can recede then it will rise faster and higher.




I'm afraid shit's gonna get serious


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 11, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I'm afraid shit's gonna get serious



I would say it's already pretty serious.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 11, 2011)

California emergency management agency spokesman says the tsunami could generate waves of up to 6ft (1.8m) when it hits parts of the state's northern coast. "It is very possible there may be some evacuations here," Jordan Scott tells the Reuters news agency. He added that the area near Crescent City, not far from the border with Oregon, was likely to see biggest waves.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hawaii has reported the sea has receded 200ft


----------



## synrgy (Mar 11, 2011)

Praying for my Hawaiian ohana and our human family in Japan..


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 11, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Praying for my Hawaiian ohana and our human family in Japan..



 I'm hoping my family that still lives in Hawai'i are staying safe, as well as everyone else.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 11, 2011)

Tsunami already hit some islands of Hawaii.. 6ft not that bad


EDIT: Japanese news said that 88,000 people were reported missing.

Holy shit. Probably due to the total lack of communication right now...


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy shit... I can't even... this is insane.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Mar 11, 2011)

Beaches are closed where I live...
Tsunami warnings going on right now. Got a bunch of alerts on my phone from the weather channel.
Japan though...I mean really...seeing all that destruction, it's totally unreal. You see this shit in movies but to know this is for real is just insane. Holy crap nature. 

I hope things start to work out soon and families are reconnected. I can't even begin to comprehend what may be going through their minds right now...


----------



## MetalJordan (Mar 11, 2011)

It's supposed to the west coast sometime soon. So far we haven't heard of any signs of waves. I live in the Central Valley of California so if I does hit California I'm not too worried because I don't think it'll be too bad. Nothing like Japan. However, I do have a brother in Santa Cruz so I'm a bit worried for him and his family.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 11, 2011)

They're reporting that 2 nuclear power plants in Japan have been damaged, and are having cooling problems. Supposedly 'under control', but the radiation levels are rising.

Remember, folks, Chernobyl was 'under control' too.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 11, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> They're reporting that 2 nuclear power plants in Japan have been damaged, and are having cooling problems. Supposedly 'under control', but the radiation levels are rising.
> 
> Remember, folks, Chernobyl was 'under control' too.


I have a feeling a new Chernobyl-like incident would suck even more in Japan as it's waaaaay more densely populated than Ukraine...
It would be absolutely devastating.

I just feel awful for all of Japan right now.


----------



## The Munk (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan Quake: Whirlpool Forms in Pacific Ocean | News Videos | Comcast.net


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 11, 2011)

the website is unavailable in canada...wtf?!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 11, 2011)

Another quake hit Japan. Either a 6.6 or a 6.2 (depends on who you listen to).

This is a completely new quake, not an aftershock. Near Nagano. No tsunami warning yet.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 11, 2011)

For those that can't view the video:








This really should be in the thread we've already got on the Tsunami, though.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 11, 2011)

Fuck, I know earthquakes happen year round (especially in the area Japan is in) but still, the chaos and after effects are terrible.

I did read that part about the nuclear power plants, would suck if that added to the death toll.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 11, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> They're reporting that 2 nuclear power plants in Japan have been damaged, and are having cooling problems. Supposedly 'under control', but the radiation levels are rising.
> 
> Remember, folks, Chernobyl was 'under control' too.




They are considering the possibility of releasing some _radioactive _steam to relieve the pressure.

There is also a possibility of a small radioactive leak...


Fuck...


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 11, 2011)

leandroab said:


> They are considering the possibility of releasing some _radioactive _steam to relieve the pressure.
> 
> There is also a possibility of a small radioactive leak...
> 
> ...



Releasing the steam is better than the alternative


----------



## K-Roll (Mar 11, 2011)

has apocalypse already started? i hope not.. here are some pics related to current events Massive earthquake hits Japan - The Big Picture - Boston.com


----------



## CFB (Mar 11, 2011)

You can only be glad that they have the best warning system in the world. Let's hope they can get as many people as possible to safety.


----------



## The Munk (Mar 11, 2011)

MetalJordan said:


> It's supposed to the west coast sometime soon. So far we haven't heard of any signs of waves. I live in the Central Valley of California so if I does hit California I'm not too worried because I don't think it'll be too bad. Nothing like Japan. However, I do have a brother in Santa Cruz so I'm a bit worried for him and his family.




The tsunami jacked up the harbor in Santa Cruz already.

Tsunami Slams Into Santa Cruz Harbor; Crescent City - News Story - KTVU San Francisco


----------



## orb451 (Mar 11, 2011)

U.S. readies relief for quake-hit ally Japan | Reuters

Remember this fuckers, next time you claim the US should mind its own business and stay out of things...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 11, 2011)

Seriously, man, let's not take it there right now.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn that's crazy. 500 reported dead so far.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 11, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Seriously, man, let's not take it there right now.



Well I think it's a good footnote reminder in the event of a natural disaster somewhere in the world that the US *always* steps up and offers help. And the military are often tasked with the logistical deployment of aid and relief before anyone else.

This is a tragedy for Japan, I think the focus remains squarely on them at the moment and not two comments from one guy (me) on a forum.


----------



## groph (Mar 11, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> They're reporting that 2 nuclear power plants in Japan have been damaged, and are having cooling problems. Supposedly 'under control', but the radiation levels are rising.
> 
> Remember, folks, Chernobyl was 'under control' too.



This is what I'm worried about. This country has seen enough damage from radiation. A full on meltdown would be such a catastrophe.


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 11, 2011)

orb451 said:


> U.S. readies relief for quake-hit ally Japan | Reuters
> 
> Remember this fuckers, next time you claim the US should mind its own business and stay out of things...



I hope you're not comparing natural disaster relief to starting wars. 

This whole thing is fucked, I didn't think the number of missing people would be anywhere near 88,000. Shit.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 11, 2011)

GalacticDeath said:


> Damn that's crazy. 500 reported dead so far.



500 dead? 8.9 magnitude earthquake? I'm in absolute *awe* of Japan's engineering prowess. That's just fucking amazing. To withstand that kind of force and *not* be completely fucking leveled is outstanding. Yeah the place is a mess, no doubt, and that body count will rise unfortunately, but think about it for a second, imagine something that size hitting a densely populated under-prepared area, ala the Indonesian Tsunami? 

Well done Japan, well done. Hopefully that death toll stays relatively low.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 11, 2011)

jaredowty said:


> I hope you're not comparing natural disaster relief to starting wars.
> 
> This whole thing is fucked, I didn't think the number of missing people would be anywhere near 88,000. Shit.



Nope, and I'm not going to derail this thread, if you want my thoughts on the comparison exactly, just PM me.


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks like the Megazord is supposed to emerge from it or something.


----------



## groph (Mar 11, 2011)

orb451 said:


> 500 dead? 8.9 magnitude earthquake? I'm in absolute *awe* of Japan's engineering prowess. That's just fucking amazing. To withstand that kind of force and *not* be completely fucking leveled is outstanding. Yeah the place is a mess, no doubt, and that body count will rise unfortunately, but think about it for a second, imagine something that size hitting a densely populated under-prepared area, ala the Indonesian Tsunami?
> 
> Well done Japan, well done. Hopefully that death toll stays relatively low.



I was thinking the same thing. I was expecting the death toll to be in the thousands when I turned on CNN. 

It's the after-effects of an earthquake are what kills, though. Here's hoping the count stays under 1000.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 11, 2011)

orb451 said:


> 500 dead? 8.9 magnitude earthquake? I'm in absolute *awe* of Japan's engineering prowess. That's just fucking amazing. To withstand that kind of force and *not* be completely fucking leveled is outstanding. Yeah the place is a mess, no doubt, and that body count will rise unfortunately, but think about it for a second, imagine something that size hitting a densely populated under-prepared area, ala the Indonesian Tsunami?
> 
> Well done Japan, well done. Hopefully that death toll stays relatively low.



Hell, imagine if that hit New England.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 11, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Hell, imagine if that hit New England.



There would be lack of help and then the affected area would stand half fixed for years to come.


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 11, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Hell, imagine if that hit New England.



NYC alone.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 11, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Hell, imagine if that hit New England.



Yup. Pretty much anywhere where quakes are uncommon or where the infrastructure is old or not engineered for those kinds of things would be fucked. LA is quake country and they got the shit knocked out of them with the Northridge quake in 94 IIRC.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 11, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> There would be lack of help and then the affected area would stand half fixed for years to come.



Because Barack Obama hates white people 

Joke.  Just a joke.


----------



## K-Roll (Mar 11, 2011)

guys.. our local country news just announced that there had been a second earthquake in japan a couple of minutes ago .. it basically says 'a new wave of earthquake hit japan - nagano on saturday with the magnitude of 6.6 points richter scale'... 
there is a bit more stuff reported like a 400 passenger train completely missing and the japanese prime minister confirmed that radiation might already have leaked out of the nuke plant which was hit earlier today.. seems like a black weekend is comming fck  what the hell is going on?


----------



## Murmel (Mar 11, 2011)

I can imagine if a wave hit a running train. Those onboard would most likely be FUBAR.
Sad but true.


----------



## Necris (Mar 11, 2011)

K-Roll said:


> the japanese prime minister confirmed that radiation might already have leaked out of the nuke plant which was hit earlier today.. ?


I really hope they get that under control soon, the aftershocks from such a large quake will cause enough problems without having to worry about radiation potentially getting people sick.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 11, 2011)

The plant is going to melt down. I have no doubt. 

Power isn't exactly stable around there, and the reactors just keep getting hotter. If they don't vent the steam soon, the temperature can (and probably will) reach the point of no return. 

I've said it once: Chernobyl. They thought they could get the temps and overpressure under control, but it was already too late. The plant in Japan has a leg up on Chernobyl though, being they aren't stubborn Russkys, and their control panels are actually displaying the 'correct' information. Now, we can only sit back and watch what decisions they make.

Then again, they could vent the steam, and it could still meltdown...or nothing could happen...

Hell, I don't know, I'm not a nuclear scientist. I just stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## ry_z (Mar 11, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Power isn't exactly stable around there, and the reactors just keep getting hotter. If they don't vent the steam soon, the temperature can (and probably will) reach the point of no return.



Last I saw, coolant was being airlifted in.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm certain that the plant won't cause any large scale damage. There are far too many safety restrictions and ridiculous amounts of engineering built into those things nowadays for there to be a catastrophe.


----------



## Heaven strings (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah this is truly a bad thing, the nuclear power plant is under threat too, they have to evacuate over 3000 people incase it leaks radiation.

We just had a very destructive Earthquake here in NZ too, over 200 lives lost, but this is way bigger with Tsunami involved


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Plus, an Indonesian volcano erupted today as well. Not too long ago. Have to read further into that. Today just keeps getting worse by the second...


----------



## K-Roll (Mar 11, 2011)

some of our local media passed an article that it might be caused by the moon getting into some stage called 'supermoon' being closest to earth in last i dunno how many years.. i dont know if i'd rely on that but you never know..
it should affect nature or whatsoever.. i am not quite sure but that stage should reach climax some time next week, so, I'm just curious how many things will pop out meanwhile until we get there... hopefully no more


----------



## Murmel (Mar 11, 2011)

K-Roll said:


> some of our local media passed an article that it might be caused by the moon getting into some stage called 'supermoon' being closest to earth in last i dunno how many years.. i dont know if i'd rely on that but you never know..
> it should affect nature or whatsoever.. i am not quite sure but that stage should reach climax some time next week, so, I'm just curious how many things will pop out meanwhile until we get there... hopefully no more









In all seriousness, I hope shit doesn't go down any worse. This is as bad as it is.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey, you brought it up. Wait till Godzilla shows up... 




Seriously though, I'm simultaneously amazed and saddened by the last 24 hours worth of events over there.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 11, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Plus, an Indonesian volcano erupted today as well. Not too long ago. Have to read further into that. Today just keeps getting worse by the second...


----------



## Murmel (Mar 11, 2011)

Apparently, China had a quake earlier today too. Albeit not as devastating, but still.
2011 Yunnan earthquake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oh wait, that was yesterday, my bad  (2 days ago my time though, it's 12:01 AM haha..)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 11, 2011)

In a respect they're lucky, if the epicentre had been closer it would've been a fucking apocalypse down there.


----------



## Heaven strings (Mar 11, 2011)

Ahhh but if the epicentre were to be inland there would not be a major Tsunami, I think they would be more lucky if it were nearer inland as it would've perhaps been a lot smaller too, Japan sits right next to major faultline, and that is where it occurred, they are used to earthquakes and have designed their buildings to withstand them, and not one fell, in the 7th largest Earthquake in measured history, but the Tsunami took thousands. sad day for Japan, sad month for many other places


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 11, 2011)

I still wouldn't want to see how the buildings would stand up against an 8.9 earthquake. Theres only so much they can tolerate.


----------



## Heaven strings (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah for sure, that would really put them to the test, but if it were centered around the buildings it would be smaller anyway, as it wouldn't be caused by that major faultline. We just had our second largest city hit here in New Zealand by a 6.3 magnitude quake on the 22nd of Feb, leveled 1/3 of the city, brought down cliff faces as well, destroying thousands of homes. Was the second one in 6 months, seperated by over 5000 after shocks all around 3 - 5 magnitude. Somethings going on, maybe all those prophecies are true, from the Mayans, Inca's, Native Indians etc etc, the Earth is going through some pole shift, or some form cyclicle changes, especially if this keeps up?


----------



## Xaios (Mar 11, 2011)

Heaven strings said:


> Somethings going on, maybe all those prophecies are true, from the Mayans, Inca's, Native Indians etc etc, the Earth is going through some pole shift, or some form cyclicle changes, especially if this keeps up?



No, no, no, no, no! 

This is right from NASA's website.

NASA - 2012: Beginning of the End or Why the World Won't End?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm actually very concerned about my friends in Tokyo right now. 

I've got responses from some that they're all ok.


----------



## Heaven strings (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, nah I wasn't referring to the "end of the world", or "2012", just some changes and a few minor upheavals, not only geologically, but economically etc etc.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll take any good news I can get:


----------



## Murmel (Mar 12, 2011)

BBC News - Japan quake: Huge explosion at Fukushima nuclear plant

Well... I guess it was just a matter of time before it blew.
I also saw at a Swedish site that they now have over 1200 confirmed deaths.


----------



## ry_z (Mar 12, 2011)

Japan's public broadcaster NHK is reporting that the walls to reactor number 1 at the Fukushima Daiichi plant - also known as Fukushima I - have been blown apart. It is not yet known if the reactor's containment vessel was affected.

 Here's hoping that injuries and radiation leakage are minimal.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just read that the meltdown has in fact happened.... other sources say they still don't know...


----------



## ry_z (Mar 12, 2011)

SD83 said:


> Just read that the meltdown has in fact happened....



Where? I'm not seeing that anywhere.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 12, 2011)

Explosion in AKW: Regierung spricht von beispielloser Katastrophe - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft
It seems they already disclaimed that news. I just hope that it stays that way...


----------



## ry_z (Mar 12, 2011)

Short Sharp Science: Fukushima explosion: radioactive core appears intact

Chief Cabinet Secretary Yukio Edano told a press briefing that the pressure vessel that houses the radioactive core of the plant is intact, and that a large amount of radiation leakage is not expected.

Hopefully it stays under control.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 12, 2011)

God bless Japan...

And on a related topic, the quake damaged one of the international communication cables on the sea bed, therefore we (people live in Hong Kong) are still having troubles visiting overseas webpages; especially those are originated from North America. I am surprised I actually could log in and post a message right now, which hasn't been possible for at least 12 hours.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 12, 2011)

The plant has NOT had a meltdown...yet.

The outermost wall surrounding the reactor blew up. Most likely from a hydrogen build up. It collapsed, part of it landing on the reactor. But there has not been a breach of the actual reactor. 

Sources are claiming radiations levels are slowly, but steadly dropping. 

I still think it's going to meltdown. Both backup power supplies (diesel generators, and 12v battery sources) were inoperable BEFORE the quake and tsunami, which is why it's so hard for them to get things under control.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 12, 2011)

I've heard that flooding the reactor with sea water in an attempt to keep temperatures down could take up to two days. Hopefull the reactor temperature will remain relatively stable until then.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 12, 2011)

In here it seems to be common knowledge that we (Mexico City) are next on the big earthquake list. In the time I've lived in Mexico city we have had an 8.2 earthquake, and way to many over 7.0 to count.

We were already on our toes after Chile, and obviously we have had many drills since, and the population is sort of "used" to quakes, so I can only hope we are ready.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 12, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> In here it seems to be common knowledge that we (Mexico City) are next on the big earthquake list. In the time I've lived in Mexico city we have had an 8.2 earthquake, and way to many over 7.0 to count.
> 
> We were already on our toes after Chile, and obviously we have had many drills since, and the population is sort of "used" to quakes, so I can only hope we are ready.



I live pretty close to the New Madrid faultline. People living around it are completely unprepared for a major quake because even small quakes rarely happen, but when there's a major quake at this faultline, shit gets really fucked up around here. Last time there was a major quake at this faultline (in 1812), it dammed the Mississippi River and created a lake that still exists today. I think I'm the only one out of very few people who are prepared for a quake.... and the thousands of looters that are likely to come after it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2011)

While events like this are tragic, I'm somewhat like George Carlin in that I am glad to see the human race reminded that they are not in charge.

RIP to the victims, I'm truly horrified by the unfolded events and my heart goes out to the families who have lost loved ones.


----------



## Antimatter (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a friend stationed in Japan, I hope he's okay, I haven't heard anything from him yet D:


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

This is so awful.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 12, 2011)

They just interviewed Phil from All That Remains on CNN. I guess their stuck in the disaster area too. I really hope they contain the reactor...


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 12, 2011)

Antimatter said:


> I have a friend stationed in Japan, I hope he's okay, I haven't heard anything from him yet D:



All Military personell have been accounted for, and according to my sources, there were no major injuries. 

One guy did bang his head on a door frame, running to see the TV.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 12, 2011)

Japan earthquake: the nuclear crisis is not over yet | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 12, 2011)

Was watching this the night before last... It's an absolutely horrible thing to have happened, and with all the worry about the nuclear plants the end doesn't seem to be in sight yet...

As if the damage to the people and the country as a whole wasn't enough, with news like this the absolute fucking douchebags come out of the woodwork as well;






That right there is making me so fucking angry right now... They're the people that the world could do without right now, and yet a tsunami hits Japan.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 12, 2011)

^
If they get that for bombing Pearl Harbor, then I believe something equivalent to the gates of hell will soon open under America


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 12, 2011)

This is why I believe we should take natural selection into our own hands. Far too many fucking retards using up air.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 12, 2011)

So apparently reactor #2 of the Fukushima plant MIGHT be undergoing a meltdown, as the authorities are not sure yet.

Reactor #3 is having cooling problems as well...

Oh shit


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow they don't remember where nukes came from?

Also one of those mother fuckers is wearing military uniform. He should get lynched for that shit.

Eh whatever I am not gonna let them ruin my day.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

Ignorance breeds ignorance. Sigh.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 12, 2011)

In this case I would say ignorance breeds insanity...

people are stupid sometimes.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 12, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Was watching this the night before last... It's an absolutely horrible thing to have happened, and with all the worry about the nuclear plants the end doesn't seem to be in sight yet...
> 
> As if the damage to the people and the country as a whole wasn't enough, with news like this the absolute fucking douchebags come out of the woodwork as well;
> 
> ...



*sigh* Those people should be given a history lesson *AND *be removed from the gene pool. 
They seem to have forgotten *WE* got our revenge with Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

This is a big natural disaster. And unfortunately its going to get worse as they dig through the debries and if the power plants do meltdown. They have a long road ahead of them to recover their economy and livelihoods. It's going to be interesting to see how inventive they get to recover quickly.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> *sigh* Those people should be given a history lesson *AND *be removed from the gene pool.
> They seem to have forgotten *WE* got our revenge with Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> This is a big natural disaster. And unfortunately its going to get worse as they dig through the debries and if the power plants do meltdown. They have a long road ahead of them to recover their economy and livelihoods. It's going to be interesting to see how inventive they get to recover quickly.



You seem to be missing the point as well, though to a smaller degree.

This isn't about a past war.
This isn't about grudges.
This isn't about revenge.

This is about human beings helplessly dying. These people are seeing some omnipotent force wreaking havoc based on their past tribulations. I feel like I'm living in the fucking stone ages.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 12, 2011)

What I find interesting (about the douchenozzles that Daemoniac posted), is that pretty much none of those people were even alive during the bombing of Pearl Harbor, so how can they "remember" it, unless if they have time travel? 


On-topic: I got word from my great aunt out in Hawai'i and she said that they're all doing fine.

My heart is still with the people of Japan and the families who have lost loved ones in this.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 12, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> What I find interesting (about the douchenozzles that Daemoniac posted), is that pretty much none of those people were even alive during the bombing of Pearl Harbor, so how can they "remember" it, unless if they have time travel?



I was thinking the exact same thing...

Good to here about your family as well.


----------



## The Munk (Mar 12, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> In here it seems to be common knowledge that we (Mexico City) are next on the big earthquake list. In the time I've lived in Mexico city we have had an 8.2 earthquake, and way to many over 7.0 to count.
> 
> We were already on our toes after Chile, and obviously we have had many drills since, and the population is sort of "used" to quakes, so I can only hope we are ready.



Living in an earthquake zone, I'm not satisfied that there is any preparation great enough.
The only thing you will have in that circumstance is your life,...at that moment.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 13, 2011)

^ What are those people on? They're the ones who the tsunami should've wiped off the face of the Earth. I'm surprised that people are still butthurt about something that happened 70 years ago. It's ridiculous.

EDIT: I was referencing Daemoniac's post... I just didn't realize that was the last post of page 4 and there was a whole other page of posts... Stupid me.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 13, 2011)

So, who wants to find an organization that's going to help in someway, and sign up?

I'm itching to go help.


----------



## CFB (Mar 13, 2011)

All Hands Volunteers will probably go if there is no nuclear meltdown. They are working in Haiti at the moment helping people with cleaning rubble and building schools.

Japan: Tsunami Assessment | All Hands Volunteers

I might actually go. Maybe not right away since I have a lot going on, but maybe in six months or so.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 13, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> So, who wants to find an organization that's going to help in someway, and sign up?
> 
> I'm itching to go help.



This was buggin me as well. However I don't think I can afford the trip over there. I'm sending some cash over and praying that the red cross and the US Navy are enough help.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 13, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm actually very concerned about my friends in Tokyo right now.
> 
> I've got responses from some that they're all ok.




Ok a few more responses and all are safe and well. All of my friends and connections in Tokyo are all very well. Though one of them is currently in a shelter, and since all the train lines have shut down, she has now way home to Chiba, which kinda sucks. Her parents also live near the Fukushima factory, but they're alright. 2 other friends are also flying back from Seoul, but sounds like their flights have all been diverted to the Kansai region as Narita's still in the danger zone. I'm really glad that they're all alright.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 13, 2011)

Death toll keeps climbing and shows no signs of stopping.

All dem peoples.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 13, 2011)

CFB said:


> All Hands Volunteers will probably go if there is no nuclear meltdown. They are working in Haiti at the moment helping people with cleaning rubble and building schools.
> 
> Japan: Tsunami Assessment | All Hands Volunteers
> 
> I might actually go. Maybe not right away since I have a lot going on, but maybe in six months or so.


 

Thanks for the link, I'm gonna check it out later today 




Customisbetter said:


> This was buggin me as well. However I don't think I can afford the trip over there. I'm sending some cash over and praying that the red cross and the US Navy are enough help.


 
If you are working with an organization that is headed over there, they should pay your way.

I'll shoot you a PM with whatever info I dig up today. Since you showed interest in going, you're locked into the idea now 

This might become the '(un)Official Sevenstring.org (Unfortunately only Ed and Chris) Helps Japan Mission, 2011'. Wonder if that'll fit on a shirt


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 13, 2011)

Well just have to type it in a large concentric circle.


----------



## groph (Mar 13, 2011)

@ the people in Daemoniac's post





How the shit are natural disasters and military aggression related? Like I said before. Japan has had two too many nuclear-related disasters already in it's history. They had the most destructive weapon mankind will probably ever produce used on them, twice. Yeah, more people died during the firebombings than the atomic bombings, but the fact that somebody was willing to actually use an atomic weapon is what gets to me. Later on the Russians made a 50 MEGATON (it was 1,400 times as powerful as the Hiroshima and Nagasaki bombs COMBINED) weapon. Imagine if that was dropped in anger? Any city on the Earth would be literally vaporized and the explosion would probably be visible from the Moon.

I am really, really, really hoping one of those reactors doesn't go off.



Tsar Bomba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - If this doesn't make you shit your pants, see a proctologist because there is a problem. This bomb was going to be 100MT but the Russians decided they only wanted a catastrophic fallout rather than an apocalyptic one.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 13, 2011)

They also scaled down the Tsar Bomba because if it was larger it would ignite the earths atmosphere.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 13, 2011)

^You beat me to it.
Without it being scaled down, it would be about 100 megatons.

EDIT: And apparently neither of us read the last paragraph. I thought it was his sig.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 13, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Thanks for the link, I'm gonna check it out later today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If my school situation allows, I'd probably be down for going too.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 13, 2011)

Just to let everybody that's interested in going to Japan know: You have to have a valid passport. I'm working on mine, still might be a few weeks till I get it. But once it's in my hands, I'm jumping on a bird.


----------



## CFB (Mar 13, 2011)

What organisation are you going with?


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 13, 2011)

I would go but my university wouldn't see it as a valid excuse and id get kicked off my course...


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 13, 2011)

My passport should be done in a few weeks too. Crazy.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 13, 2011)

Another 6.something quake just happened


----------



## AcousticMinja (Mar 13, 2011)

BBC News - Japan quake: Explosion at Fukushima nuclear plant
SECOND explosion

Japan earthquake: Volcano in southern Japan erupts - latimes.com

Yeah, Volcano starting to erupt. WTF.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 14, 2011)

This leads up to ALOT of debatable topics, but dear lord. The volcano was self explanatory because of the massive seismic activity, I just hope the people that lived in proximity to the powerplants gets away safely.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 14, 2011)

I was just in the recording studio with the TV on for constant updates. Chiba and Ibaraki still have no power nor water, which is a major concern as my friend's parents are still there. Miyagi Prefecture is pretty much finished. Sendai has been completely destroyed. 

Man, this is so disheartening. 

However:

China Offers Support to Japan, Plays Down Quake Impact at Home - Japan Real Time - WSJ

It's awesome to see both countries set aside their differences for this occasion.


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 14, 2011)

Concerning the nuclear power plants in Japan; here's a good article shared by my friend who is a nuclear engineering student:

Fukushima Nuclear Accident &#8211; a simple and accurate explanation « BraveNewClimate


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 14, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> Concerning the nuclear power plants in Japan; here's a good article posted by my friend who is a nuclear engineering student:
> 
> Fukushima Nuclear Accident  a simple and accurate explanation « BraveNewClimate


 
Wow, that was really helpful. It's very encouraging. Thanks for posting.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 14, 2011)

Japans before and after pics...this is insane!
Satellite photos show devastation in Japan - Technology & science - Space - Space.com - msnbc.com


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 14, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> Concerning the nuclear power plants in Japan; here's a good article posted by my friend who is a nuclear engineering student:
> 
> Fukushima Nuclear Accident &#8211; a simple and accurate explanation « BraveNewClimate




Excellent read.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 14, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Was watching this the night before last... It's an absolutely horrible thing to have happened, and with all the worry about the nuclear plants the end doesn't seem to be in sight yet...
> 
> As if the damage to the people and the country as a whole wasn't enough, with news like this the absolute fucking douchebags come out of the woodwork as well;
> 
> ...




i'm loving how they all say that pearl harbor was the worst thing ever that could have happened to america, and that the earth quake is a revenge of sorts...have they forgotten about the monstrosity america dropped on japan? not once, but twice! and its far worse than pearl harbor as people are still not recovered 100% from those bomb blasts, and that was what? 3 generations ago? 

on top of that, if it wasn't for japan, america may have been in a FAR worse economical stance than it has been for quiet some time. 


kinda surprised people like those(the ones who pasted that on facebook) are even allowed to live...


----------



## JamesM (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, you see. Living is a right and not a privilege, whether for better or for worse.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## soliloquy (Mar 14, 2011)

/\ link wont work without a login


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 14, 2011)

Any word if ibanez was affected by this horrible event? Sorry if its been mentioned already


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope those PRS sevenstrings at Ikebe are fine.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 14, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Infuriating compilation of ignorant FB status updates



I wish the image hadn't been edited. Every one of those names should remain visible for the impending flames.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 14, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I wish the image hadn't been edited. Every one of those names should remain visible for the impending flames.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 14, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> Japans before and after pics...this is insane!
> Satellite photos show devastation in Japan - Technology & science - Space - Space.com - msnbc.com



I was just looking at these. Really heavy stuff.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 14, 2011)

Whirlpool after Tsunami hits Japan 8.9 magnitude earthquake


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 14, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I wish the image hadn't been edited. Every one of those names should remain visible for the impending flames.


http://i.imgur.com/sfrkK.jpg


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 14, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Whirlpool after Tsunami hits Japan 8.9 magnitude earthquake



Holy. Shit.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 14, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> http://i.imgur.com/sfrkK.jpg



May they all die in a fire.


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Mar 14, 2011)

have you guys seen this ? 

thats just one example of how retarded people can be -.-


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 14, 2011)

Pascal-Darrell said:


> have you guys seen this ?
> 
> thats just one example of how retarded people can be -.-




Fuck this shit. If that's what your "Loving, Amazing god" Does, he can Die in a fire too.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 14, 2011)

Pascal-Darrell said:


> have you guys seen this ?
> 
> thats just one example of how retarded people can be -.-



Just disgusting.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 14, 2011)

Pascal-Darrell said:


> have you guys seen this ?
> 
> thats just one example of how retarded people can be -.-




So the light on her neck is Predator lining up his lasers yeah?

If Predator was real he would go around the world vaporising bitches like this.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 14, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> So the light on her neck is Predator lining up his lasers yeah?
> 
> If Predator was real he would go around the world vaporising bitches like this.



I'll post here what I just posted on facebook about this.. "So let me get this straight... you're praising a God that just killed thousands of people in hopes that Atheists will be converted into Christianity?... are you fucking high?"


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 14, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> So the light on her neck is Predator lining up his lasers yeah?
> 
> If Predator was real he would go around the universe(s) vaporising bitches like this.


Fix'd.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 14, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Fix'd.



Humans exist outside of Earth?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 14, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Humans exist outside of Earth?



Like. duh. Get with the times. check my location.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 14, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Humans exist outside of Earth?


Bitches have to be human? 

But yeah me =


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 14, 2011)

I watched that video, and almost threw up from laughing so hard. Cosmically moronic.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say this bitch is a member of Westboro Baptist Church, I mean with the shit she just spewed forth there is no way that she isn't a memeber.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 14, 2011)

Worst person ever.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 14, 2011)

Pascal-Darrell said:


> have you guys seen this ?
> 
> thats just one example of how retarded people can be -.-




*athiest here* still waiting for the ground to shake below my feet during this "lentil" season. Pretty sure she said that, like the bean. 
Fuck that bitch.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 14, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> *athiest here* still waiting for the ground to shake below my feet during this "lentil" season. Pretty sure she said that, like the bean.
> Fuck that bitch.



I gave up religion for lentils.


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Mar 14, 2011)

damm right, fuck that bitch


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 14, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I gave up religion for lentils.


 
Seems like a good trade. Lentil soup is pretty sweet.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 14, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Seems like a good trade. Lentil soup is pretty sweet.


Dal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Lentils don't want anyone to die, lentils just want everything to be tasty.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 14, 2011)

This video is blowing up right now. Doesn't youtube pay you for x amount of million views? This sick and twisted bitch might get paid for this...hope im wrong


----------



## Ckackley (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's the way my world view works-
Prayer is simply focusing of personal power to achieve a goal. Christians call it prayer, other faiths meditation, other faiths still have other names .. If this nutbag and others of her ilk were praying (focusing energy) towards "waking up athiests" they in a small screwed up karmic way could be held slightly accountable for things. Energy once put into motion has to go somewhere and do something. I am not saying that they caused the earthquake by any means, but simply putting the spin on it from a totally different religious viewpoint. 
Careful what you ask for ....


----------



## Razzy (Mar 14, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say this bitch is a member of Westboro Baptist Church, I mean with the shit she just spewed forth there is no way that she isn't a memeber.



No, if she were a WBC member, it would have been, "God hates fags and he hates Japan for harboring them. Everyone in Japan is going to HELL for tolerating the homosexuals and their evil agenda!"


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 14, 2011)

Razzy said:


> No, if she were a WBC member, it would have been, "God hates fags and he hates Japan for harboring them. Everyone in Japan is going to HELL for tolerating the homosexuals and their evil agenda!"



While this may be true is that what she said in the video was pretty much on par with that or maybe a step below.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 14, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> While this may be true is that what she said in the video was pretty much on par with that or maybe a step below.



I know SO MANY people who think like she does. Its scary and sad.


----------



## The Somberlain (Mar 14, 2011)

The fact that people react to the greatest humanitarian disaster since the Tsunami in 2004 is a tragedy in itself. If you wish to pray, pray for the people of Japan to be safe, rebuild, and suffer as little as possible. Even better, donate, and volunteer in any way you can.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 14, 2011)

It's people like that that make me want the world to end next year.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 14, 2011)

Overjoyed about potentially thousands of deaths? 

She makes me glad I have to no religion.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 15, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> So the light on her neck is Predator lining up his lasers yeah?
> 
> If Predator was real he would go around the world vaporising bitches like this.



But he is real, I don't have any evidence that he is, but I know it's true that he's real!  



Is it bad that throughout that whole video I was thinking about smashing her skull in with my bare fist? Probably. Do I care? Not one bit.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 15, 2011)

Chick got 350000 views in a few hours

Edit* i watched a few of her other videos...im starting to wonder if its a hoax and this girl is just a very convincing actress


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 15, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Edit* i watched a few of her other videos...im starting to wonder if its a hoax and this girl is just a very convincing actress


 
The whole internet knows her full name, phone number and home address now, so if she's trolling it was a very poor decision.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 15, 2011)

I hate the internet sometimes.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 15, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I hate the internet sometimes.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 15, 2011)

See if that were anything else I'd think she was fucking awesome, but she took trolling into dark territory.



Also the lip biting at the end did make me want to bang her.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2011)

It was an obvious troll guys, if you didn't get it then the joke is on you


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> "lentil" season. Pretty sure she said that, like the bean.



I picked up on that too, it's what indicated to me that this was a troll.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 15, 2011)

They had the same kinds of trolls after 9/11 saying the US deserved it, etc. Same thing after Katrina, that it was God's revenge and so on and yet again when the shit hit the fan in Haiti, they'd made a deal with the Devil long ago, payback time, blah blah blah.

Why you guys get so worked up about it is beyond me. Just ignore these idiots. Trolls or not, they're clearly morons so why feed them the YT hits and whatnot? Fucking pointless.

This had me smiling:

Why is there no looting in Japan? &#8211; Telegraph Blogs

*That* is how you behave after a catastrophe.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 15, 2011)

orb451 said:


> Why is there no looting in Japan?  Telegraph Blogs
> 
> *That* is how you behave after a catastrophe.


I'd say that if there is a group of people who knows how to act in a good manor it's Japan.
Props to them for not turning the place into a worse hell-hole than it has already become.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 15, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I'd say that if there is a group of people who knows how to act in a good manor it's Japan.
> Props to them for not turning the place into a worse hell-hole than it has already become.



Exacta-fucking-mundo. Shit like this disaster brings out the best and worst in people. For once it's nice to see some civility amongst the people directly affected. Instead of using it as an excuse to make things far worse for everyone.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 15, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Also the lip biting at the end did make me want to bang her.



She is kinda hot, I have to admit


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 15, 2011)

Phil from ATR got interviewed on CNN. They were doing a soundcheck when it went down:


----------



## leandroab (Mar 15, 2011)

I think Fukushima (the nuclear plant) might be history


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 15, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I think Fukushima (the nuclear plant) might be history


 
Probably, but only because it became a write-off when they were forced to start using seawater to cool it, not because it's going to cause some crazy nuclear catastrophe.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 16, 2011)

You Can Stop Worrying About A Radiation Disaster In Japan -- Here's Why

I've noticed that a lot of the news broadcasts outside Japan are a lot more panic implying than the actual Japanese news.

Still, I can't help but feel very concerned...


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 16, 2011)

^ That was posted by another user on the page before this, I believe. That was written as of March 12. After that, it's been officially announced by the Japanese government (then again, the news I'm watching could be extremely biased/straight-up lying) that the third containment has, in fact, been broken on one of the reactors, and it's leaking radioactive material out...  People in a 30 Km radius have been evacuated, and many people are getting checked for radioactivity... 

Such depressing moment for the world... :'(

EDIT: My bad, it was written on March 13.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, the plants still in a lot of trouble. And so is the plant 7 miles south of it.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 16, 2011)

not sure how accurate this is. but japan, one of the rice exporting leaders around the world may have halted their exports as traces of radiation are found in them...


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 16, 2011)

So I'm hearing reports saying that radiation won't reach the west coast and some saying that that Fallout 3 is gonna happen there. Anyone know the most likely situation?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 16, 2011)

heavy7-665 said:


> So I'm hearing reports saying that radiation won't reach the west coast and some saying that that Fallout 3 is gonna happen there. Anyone know the most likely situation?



War. War will never change.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 16, 2011)

To those of you calling the troll bitch hot......... come on. Get out for a change, or something. I thought you were calling her troll girl because of her looks.

Anyway, carry on.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 16, 2011)

heavy7-665 said:


> So I'm hearing reports saying that radiation won't reach the west coast and some saying that that Fallout 3 is gonna happen there. Anyone know the most likely situation?



From what I've been told, even in the absolute worst case scenario; where all 3 active reactors, and the 3 spent rod storage containers ALL violently explode and release the maximum amount of radiation possible from them, and the fallout hits the jet stream just perfectly, then California might have to worry slightly (evacuate, decon, etc).

But, that's insanely unlikely. Right now the majority of the leaked/leaking radiation is being blown out to the Pacific, where it's hitting winds that are 'swirling' (for lack of a better term), and being dissipated to harmless levels.

Chernobyl is the worst case scenario everybody is basing this off of, and the damage there was/is fairly limited in geographical area (yea, an entire city is a wasteland now...but not all of the Eastern Bloc or Russia.).

I am in no way worried for my own personal safety/health. But then again, I live smack dab in the middle of the US. I wouldn't worry if I lived in Cali either (well...I'd worry about a long list of shit if I lived in Cali...just not about radiation from Japan ).



Now, I'm not an expert, or even a hobbyist in this field...I'm just going off what I've been told by people that DO know what they're talking about. And one of the questions I asked was how the possible fallout would affect the world.



EDIT:

Also, not sure if this has been posted here yet, but this will send a chill down your spine.

www.japanquakemap.com

Shows all 500+ tremors that have hit Japan recently. Startling.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 16, 2011)

^ Yeah, my friends have already telling me that they're gonna get constant aftershocks for well over a month.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 17, 2011)

I actually live in Utah. But half my family lives in western Washington so im very concerned.




Infinity Complex said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Also, not sure if this has been posted here yet, but this will send a chill down your spine.
> 
> ...



I just pissed myself.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

Meltdown or not, this has pretty much screwed US nuclear plants as far as any new or future building is concerned.

The tree huggers must be secretly orgasming over this nuclear scare in that it solidifies their belief in energy alternatives


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2011)

orb451 said:


> Meltdown or not, this has pretty much screwed US nuclear plants as far as any new or future building is concerned.
> 
> The tree huggers must be secretly orgasming over this nuclear scare in that it solidifies their belief in energy alternatives



Um, could you shut off being a militant "anti-tree hugger" and actually recognize the dangers that are exposed by this tragedy, rather than jumping RIGHT to "ZOMG! WHO'S GOING TO EXPLOIT THIS?!" for two seconds?

Jesus fucking christ, you're politicizing this just as bad or worse than the people you're condemning. Shame on you.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 17, 2011)

Apparently, Japan authorities lost control over the situation... Sucks man, radiation levels are rising and the sea water isn't helping the 4th reactor at all...


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

orb451 said:


> Meltdown or not, this has pretty much screwed US nuclear plants as far as any new or future building is concerned.
> 
> The tree huggers must be secretly orgasming over this nuclear scare in that it solidifies their belief in energy alternatives





Randy said:


> Um, could you shut off being a militant "anti-tree hugger" and actually recognize the dangers that are exposed by this tragedy, rather than jumping RIGHT to "ZOMG! WHO'S GOING TO EXPLOIT THIS?!" for two seconds?
> 
> Jesus fucking christ, you're politicizing this just as bad or worse than the people you're condemning. Shame on you.



It's a VERY real threat, Randy. German protesters are demanding that the plants there get shut down immediately, and half the news being reported in my area is about spending billions of dollars to re-inspect the safety measures in place at EVERY SINGLE plant in the States. 

Orbs not being a hardcore right-winger right now, he's simply stating the obvious


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> It's a VERY real threat, Randy. German protesters are demanding that the plants there get shut down immediately, and half the news being reported in my area is about spending billions of dollars to re-inspect the safety measures in place at EVERY SINGLE plant in the States.
> 
> Orbs not being a hardcore right-winger right now, he's simply stating the obvious



Alright, so the realization that a natural disaster can cause hundreds (or thousands) of square miles to become totally uninhabitable for decades is just something we should be sweeping under the rug?


----------



## synrgy (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm paraphrasing here from an acquaintance who works in Energy Delivery:

If wind and solar were used much more than they already are, we could expect a lot more of those rolling blackouts. The wind is very unpredictable. If it blows too light or too hard, no generation can occur. As for solar -- battery backup notwithstanding -- it can only be used during the day. Photovoltaic devices don't produce a lot of power for the amount of physical space/land they use. 

Until or unless we drastically change our reliance on electricity (or drastically reduce our population), it's pretty much natural gas, oil, or nuclear. Sad? Yes. Unfortunate? Yes.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> Um, could you shut off being a militant "anti-tree hugger" and actually recognize the dangers that are exposed by this tragedy, rather than jumping RIGHT to "ZOMG! WHO'S GOING TO EXPLOIT THIS?!" for two seconds?
> 
> Jesus fucking christ, you're politicizing this just as bad or worse than the people you're condemning. Shame on you.



Jesus Randy, relax man. I do recognize the dangers of nuclear radiation exposure, and there's only *so* much you can do to mitigate a disaster like the one Japan is going through. All the best safeguards and engineering can only get you so far when <insert deity or cosmic reason here> decides to shake the ground without mercy. 

I'm not going to apologize because I believe nuclear power to be the best (at the moment), safest and cleanest form of mass energy production. In comparison to coal and fossil fuel burning plants. And I'm not losing sleep if that runs contrary to what you believe, you're free to think what you want, as are others. I don't know why for the life of me expressing one's opinion shocks you so much that you have to lash out. It's not "OMZFG!!!" anything. 

What's the matter, you think only people on the *Right* have an agenda to push? Like it or not, environmentalists will (and ARE) using this tragedy as an excuse to point to nuclear power and scream bloody murder. If that's not exploitation of a tragedy, what is it? And again, it's not exploitation, why? Because you agree with them? Because you think they're more or less correct?

Come on man, I'd expect more from you in this regard. Not that you have to run around praising nuclear power, or have to downplay a nuclear disaster, but christ, look at the 40,000 foot view and see what this disaster means to us in the long run. That's all I'm saying, that it's a tragedy regardless and I hate to see an unforeseen tragedy like this get used as an excuse to further push Unicorns and Rainbows. 

And lastly, I'm just one guy expressing a damned opinion, people do it on here all the time and I rarely jump down your, or their throats for it when it runs contrary to what I believe. Politicizing it? That's your take on it boss, not mine. This has zero to do with politics. Why? Because I said "tree-hugger". I don't care if the tree-huggers are from the Left, Right or Center. I don't care what party they belong to. These are the same types of idiots that camp out in trees trying to save them from being cut down. The same people that protest when they *try* to build Wind turbines because "OMFGZ!!!" a whittle birdie might get smashed or have to find another place to nest... wahhhh... or protest hydro-electric plants being built because awwww some pooooor little fishie might not make it up or downstream. Or protest some solar panel array being built in the desert because a fucking tortoise might be affected or have a bad day.

Fuck.

That's the kind of shit I'm "against" because for all their crying, they make it all but impossible to realistically implement alternative energy setting aside completely the fact that none of those sources of energy are as efficient as nuclear power. And that's what pisses me off about this Japanese calamity. People using it as an excuse to make it even harder than it already is for us to remain energy independent.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> Alright, so the realization that a natural disaster can cause hundreds (or thousands) of square miles to become totally uninhabitable for decades is just something we should be sweeping under the rug?



That'd have to be one helluva rug. 

It's got nothing to do with ignoring the dangers or sweeping them anywhere. It's cost/benefit vs. risk. Nuclear power, with all it's downsides and risks represents the *best* (for the moment) source of energy. It's not perfect. Until cold-fusion is announced, proven and duplicated, we're stuck with a litany of choices that are all less than desirable for various reasons.

It makes more sense to take a calculated risk with nuclear power than it does to bet on the other forms of energy production at the moment. Hopefully in the future newer or better forms can be found or used. Until then. It is what it is.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> You're literally impossible to debate because you jump all over the place. I don't even know what you want me to address out of that. Your original post was still totally "soap boxing" and your follow-up was worse.



Right, so insulting me or treating with me with condescension makes it OK? 

Honestly dude, I *know* you're capable of debating me, if you're not in the mood that's fine but just say it and leave it at that. I can respect that. I can't respect someone that just throws up their hands and says "you're too hard to deal with, fuck off".


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2011)

orb451 said:


> Right, so insulting me or treating with me with condescension makes it OK?



Yes. Because this is a thread about an earthquake in Japan, not a phantom group of uber-liberals in the US chaining themselves to trees to stop a clean energy plant from killing a butterfly sanctuary. But, via the Rorschach test that is world events, you decided to make it about that. Am I supposed to engage you on the fact that you're making *totally* overreaching statements about a hypothetical group of people or should I be engaging you on the fact this is a *totally* inappropriate argument to have right now? 

In the very real threat of widespread nuclear meltdown and *now* is the right time to sing the praises of nuclear energy. Yikes.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> ....phantom group of uber-liberals.....hypothetical group of people......


 
There are people protesting right now, as I type this.
There are news reports being written right now saying we should shut down all nuclear power plants.

It's a very real thing. I'm not sure how you're missing that. 

But, since you brought it up. This thread is about the earthquake that struck Japan. Nothing else. So I guess I'm at fault for discussing the nuclear crisis in this thread. 

The future of nuclear power, and the sensationalized bias on the 'news' is a very real effect of this tragedy.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> Yes. Because this is a thread about an earthquake in Japan, not a phantom group of uber-liberals in the US chaining themselves to trees to stop a clean energy plant from killing a butterfly sanctuary. But, via the Rorschach test that is world events, you decided to make it about that. Am I supposed to engage you on the fact that you're making *totally* overreaching statements about a hypothetical group of people or should I be engaging you on the fact this is a *totally* inappropriate argument to have right now?
> 
> In the very real threat of widespread nuclear meltdown and *now* is the right time to sing the praises of nuclear energy. Yikes.



I browse this site with 40 posts per page, by that count we're up to page 6 now of discussing this tragedy. As I said to Adam earlier, I'm not trying to derail the discussion but Randy, seriously, this is a major tragedy with a lot of far reaching consequences. We should ignore them, and just keep weeping together for the people of Japan? Come on dude, every big discussion on here gets tangential issues pulled in with it. You didn't seem too up in arms about it when some religious fanatic's YT video was posted for all to mock (and give her YT hits). Didn't seem to mind that the thread was close to derailing into another religious flame war regarding the WBC and seem to have no problem when sweeping generalizations are made about conservatives, "Right Wingers" or Americans in general.

So I have to ask, what's up with _that?

_Read the news, you'll find the articles world-wide (as Chris pointed out) for this "phantom" group you mentioned taking action. It's not just here in the US, it's everywhere. 

This is the first potentially large scale nuclear disaster the world has seen in DECADES, and was due to an act of Nature (or God or whatever/whomever people believe in). If there were engineering problems, shortcuts or issues, I'm sure they'll come to light and people will pay. But yes, I'd say now IS the time to reflect on just *how* amazing nuclear power and and power plants are. And how relatively safe they are when you take into account the fact that many of them are built on designs from the 50's, 60's and 70's. Imagine how much *better* they could be if instead of cowering over nuclear fear, we embraced the risks and put more money into making them better.

And last, just accept that all the engineering in the world can't save you from nature. Just as all the precautions in the world can't save you from dying. Sooner or later, shit will happen, it's how you deal with it that matters.


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> phantom group of uber-liberals in the US *chaining themselves to trees to stop a clean energy plant from killing a butterfly sanctuary.*



Both of you apparently skipped the bolded part. That's my point. What you're describing are fringe, crazies. I'm a supporter of clean energy... my friend is a "green Nazi"... we're not outside picketing that all nuclear power plants need to be shut down, nor are we advocating it. My personal opinion, this tragedy shines a light on a very real danger with nuclear power and we should, responsibly, be looking more carefully at our options. Just ignoring this as "collateral" damage and going back to business as usual is short sighted. Likewise, thinking you can change things overnight is short sighted... our infrastructure is in place as it is, so we need to work with what we've got for now; shutting down nuclear power plants all over the place is a silly notion and, come on, you guys know these protesters aren't going to get any traction.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> you guys know these protesters aren't going to get any traction.



If everybody lets them spew their bullshit, they'll win. The public, when in mass, are morons, and believe what they're told (proven fact). 

If they're only told that nuclear power plants are dangerous, and aren't informed of the fact they are generally safer than more-conventional means (how many nuclear disasters has the world had? 2?, compared to how many natural gas lines have exploded, coal mines collapsing, etc), then they'll simply believe that everything nuclear is pure evil, and they'll all meltdown catastrophically and we're all going to die. 

 I feel it's an issue that needs discussed.


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2011)

And to my original outrage, we're allowed to have "mobile" conversations that can tweak and change as the subject allows but this thread's about a natural disaster and the effects of it as they're still unfolding. Discussing US and European nuclear power policies, protesting hippies, etc. borders on thread derailment. If this were any other section, I'd have needed to rein this in.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 17, 2011)

NO EVERYTHING HAPPENS IN A VACUUM!


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> If everybody lets them spew their bullshit, they'll win. The public, when in mass, are morons, and believe what they're told (proven fact).
> 
> If they're only told that nuclear power plants are dangerous, and aren't informed of the fact they are generally safer than more-conventional means (how many nuclear disasters has the world had? 2?, compared to how many natural gas lines have exploded, coal mines collapsing, etc), then they'll simply believe that everything nuclear is pure evil, and they'll all meltdown catastrophically and we're all going to die.
> 
> I feel it's an issue that needs discussed.



I'm a liberal. Trust me. These people are fringe. We don't waste our time talking about WBC, and we shouldn't waste this thread talking about them.


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> NO EVERYTHING HAPPENS IN A VACUUM!





This guy.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

But the future of nuclear power was barely a blip on the radar in global affairs before this.

The crisis in Japan singlehandedly brought this issue to the forefront. I can't watch any news channel for 10 minutes without hearing "What is the future of nuclear power?".

I'd gladly start a new thread about this, but I think I'd just be Rich and myself saying the same thing to each other, and it would turn into a thread about the earthquake and tragedy in Japan anyways, since they are directly related.




Randy said:


> I'm a liberal. Trust me. These people are fringe. We don't waste our time talking about WBC, and we shouldn't waste this thread talking about them.



You're a liberal?  NO WAY! 




And I can assure you that you don't represent all liberals. Just like Rich doesn't represent all conservatives, and I don't represent all porn stars.


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> And I can assure you that you don't represent all liberals. Just like Rich doesn't represent all conservatives, and I don't represent all porn stars.



I read the blogs, listen to the talk shows, network on forums, etc. with my "peers". No I don't represent all liberals, but I have a pretty good idea on the "temperature of the room". Among the libbies, we're all rolling our eyes at that group of people. Again, we're debating a fringe group (a la WBC).


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> Again, we're debating a fringe group (a la WBC).



We'll agree to quit calling these people 'liberals'.

Still a viable threat to nuclear energy, regardless what we call them.


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2011)

There's a very serious discussion that _should_ be had about nuclear energy and we should be working harder on an alternative, directly because of this. That in mind, if even one nuclear power plant gets shut down *over the politics* of this, I'll eat my shoe.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 17, 2011)

To borrow some descriptive terms from South Park, I think we all (us in this thread specifically; not literally 'everyone') understand that not all conservatives are 'Pissed off white trash' and not all liberals are 'Aging Hippy Douches'. Fringe is fringe.

Also, will you two please just fuck and get it over with?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

synrgy said:


> To borrow some descriptive terms from South Park, I think we all (us in this thread specifically; not literally 'everyone') understand that not all conservatives are 'Pissed off white trash' and not all liberals are 'Aging Hippy Douches'. Fringe is fringe.
> 
> Also, will you two please just fuck and get it over with?



But, but but....I *AM* pissed off white trash 

EDIT:

poor humor


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

And there's pretty clear parallels between the "hippies" and granola crunchers and the fringe they represent regarding nuclear energy and people like the WBC and the fringe they represent with respect to their religion. Both are spreading useless information that only serves to reinforce the conclusions they've already reached.

Ignoring them *is* the best option, but, like Liberals who fall for their bait time and again, color me a concerned conservative who fell for their bait over the voice of tree-huggers that seem to be gaining traction with their cause. Nuclear=EVIL!!!!! Pie-in-the-sky-alternatives=GOOD!!!!

They don't have to represent "mainstream" liberals or environmentally conscious folks, they only need attention and headlines, which they're now getting and as Chris brilliantly pointed out, once the court of public opinion has settled on an issue, they can be very hard to sway. 

That's a very real problem.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

And there's pretty clear parallels between the "hippies" and granola crunchers and the fringe they represent regarding nuclear energy and people like the WBC and the fringe they represent with respect to their religion. Both are spreading useless information that only serves to reinforce the conclusions they've already reached.

Ignoring them *is* the best option, but, like Liberals who fall for their bait time and again, color me a concerned conservative who fell for their bait over the voice of tree-huggers that seem to be gaining traction with their cause. Nuclear=EVIL!!!!! Pie-in-the-sky-alternatives=GOOD!!!!

They don't have to represent "mainstream" liberals or environmentally conscious folks, they only need attention and headlines, which they're now getting and as Chris brilliantly pointed out, once the court of public opinion has settled on an issue, they can be very hard to sway. 

That's a very real problem.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

Worth saying twice, Rich?

Anyways, I still have tears in my eyes from this:

Dog in Japan stays by the side of its ailing friend in the rubble - Yahoo! News


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Worth saying twice, Rich?
> 
> Anyways, I still have tears in my eyes from this:
> 
> Dog in Japan stays by the side of its ailing friend in the rubble - Yahoo! News



 poor doggie...


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

Keep in mind Carl that Chris hated me up until very recently. I think I owe him a Dante Hicks Dinner & a Movie date before we can consummate our love for one another 

That aside, Randy, apologies if I touched a nerve with you personally, we disagree, that's what we do. That's why I'm here, to have disagreements with you and a few others. 

So, on topic, how much have we all donated to Japan's relief effort? Not as an e-peen measuring contest, but how many of us are donating? I know I am but even $100 feels like too little... not gonna stop me, but still. Hat's off to Chris and Ed if you guys are able to go over there and help directly though, *that* is awesome


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Worth saying twice, Rich?
> 
> Anyways, I still have tears in my eyes from this:
> 
> Dog in Japan stays by the side of its ailing friend in the rubble - Yahoo! News



No, site shit the bed when I posted that, somehow double post... my bad.

And yes that dog story is a tear jerker for sure


----------



## synrgy (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Worth saying twice, Rich?
> 
> Anyways, I still have tears in my eyes from this:
> 
> Dog in Japan stays by the side of its ailing friend in the rubble - Yahoo! News



Yeah, I saw that yesterday. Moving, to say the least, and I find it speaks volumes to the interconnectivity of all life; not just human.

Semi-related: I've been very impressed by the amount of incredible footage coming out of Japan in the wake of all this. While I would obviously have much preferred for none of this to have happened in the first place, I am glad that for a change this type of disaster struck an area that has enough infrastructure to expose the sheer magnitude of the situation with it's own media coverage. I found the coverage of similar events in less developed countries in recent history to be rather inadequate. 

In other words, I think people around the World will feel more compelled to help when they can so easily see the level of devastation taking place.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

orb451 said:


> Keep in mind Carl that Chris hated me up until very recently. I think I owe him a Dante Hicks Dinner & a Movie date before we can consummate our love for one another



I thought we hated each other 

Hell, we could never quite figure that one out.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 17, 2011)

orb451 said:


> Keep in mind Carl that Chris hated me up until very recently. I think I owe him a Dante Hicks Dinner & a Movie date before we can consummate our love for one another
> 
> So, on topic, how much have we all donated to Japan's relief effort? Not as an e-peen measuring contest, but how many of us are donating? I know I am but even $100 feels like too little... not gonna stop me, but still. Hat's off to Chris and Ed if you guys are able to go over there and help directly though, *that* is awesome



 Actually, I was talking about you and Randy. 

I wish I were in a better financial position to help. As a long time 'Japanophile', I truly do. As it stands (and the lack of NGD posts from me in the last year or so should speak to this) I am barely scraping by these days. I'm currently hoping I can manage to keep eating between now and my next paycheck.

That said, while it's highly unlikely to happen, if my company decides it wants to send some folks over there for general volunteering/aid work, I'll be the first to sign up.

My financial situation should be changing soon (bonus time come April) and at that point I'll be looking into donating.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Actually, I was talking about you and Randy.
> 
> I wish I were in a better financial position to help. As a long time 'Japanophile', I truly do. As it stands (and the lack of NGD posts from me in the last year or so should speak to this) I am barely scraping by these days. I'm currently hoping I can manage to keep eating between now and my next paycheck.
> 
> ...



Hang in there man, you're doing what you can, that's what matters.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 17, 2011)

I emptied my checking account for Red Cross, And If I can take time off school, I may go volunteer sometime this year.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> I thought we hated each other
> 
> Hell, we could never quite figure that one out.



Me neither, someday we'll settle it, in SEXUAL COMBATTTTTTTTTT 

Or not.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know if this has been posted:

. (smallest link ever ?)

Fucked up stuff.Damn the houses on the small hill were so damn lucky.Almost poetic in this wasteland


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think Im gonna sell my 7620 and donate what I get from it.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

heavy7-665 said:


> I think Im gonna sell my 7620 and donate what I get from it.


 
Japan was/is the third largest economy in the world. They don't need money.

Check with the Red Cross, and see what supplies they are lacking. I heard today that some of the homeless are down to one bowl or rice a day. Non-perishable food items given to the Red Cross will do much more good.


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2011)

orb451 said:


> That aside, Randy, apologies if I touched a nerve with you personally, we disagree, that's what we do. That's why I'm here, to have disagreements with you and a few others.



I was drunk last night, which was what prompted the first message.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

P&CE + alcohol =


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> I was drunk last night, which was what prompted the first message.



Admitting you have a drinking problem is the first step to recovery! 

Kidding 

No worries


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> P&CE + alcohol =



Dude. You should see me in the mod control panel when I'm drunk. There are quite a few people who've been "disappeared" on a Friday or Saturday night and I was just too blitzed to mention it in the Public Ban List.

I love this job.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 17, 2011)

The SS.org version of an Extraordinary Rendition


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> Dude. You should see me in the mod control panel when I'm drunk. There are quite a few people who've been "disappeared" on a Friday or Saturday night and I was just too blitzed to mention it in the Public Ban List.
> 
> I love this job.


 


Just remember that I love you, Randy. Put that as a sticky note on your monitor.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> There's a very serious discussion that _should_ be had about nuclear energy and we should be working harder on an alternative, directly because of this. That in mind, if even one nuclear power plant gets shut down *over the politics* of this, I'll eat my shoe.


Over what politics exactly? The "japanese nuclear power plant got hit by 8.9 magnitude earthquake and tsunami and might have had some issues before and might still withstand catastrophic collapse" discussion? We have 17 of those power plants in Germany, of which 7 are currently shut down. 6 of them were shut down because of the events in Japan. If that's what you meant, pics or it didn't happen  The main pages in every newspaper here are full of news about Fukoshima. We got elections in some "states" in the following weeks, and yes, they DO use this stuff to convince voters. I don't even know how many people died in that catastrophe, how the situation is in the area... nothing. Entire villages have been swept off the face of the earth, and our politicians are all like "I know we told you last month that we can continue using our nuclear power plants as before because they're totally safe, but seeing that you're pissing your pants in fear we decided we don't believe that anymore if you vote for us".


----------



## synrgy (Mar 17, 2011)

SD83 said:


> "I know we told you last month that we can continue using our nuclear power plants as before because they're totally safe, but seeing that you're pissing your pants in fear we decided we don't believe that anymore if you vote for us".





I expect plenty of that from our political landscape in short order; we've got a Presidential election coming up soon..


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy =


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Japan was/is the third largest economy in the world. They don't need money.
> 
> Check with the Red Cross, and see what supplies they are lacking. I heard today that some of the homeless are down to one bowl or rice a day. Non-perishable food items given to the Red Cross will do much more good.



Thanks man. Ill check into that.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice one page resource from Google:

Resources related to the 2011 Japan crisis


----------



## burnsfs (Mar 20, 2011)

If anyone else is on stationed in a overseas base you could always donate clothes too, i just sent some boxes for Free down there. or even water too.


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 21, 2011)

Something interesting here concerning radiation:
source: xkcd.com


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Leetlord (Apr 11, 2011)

The all-to-trustworthy FOX news team keeps trying to scare us in America with threats of nuclear radiation floating over to the west coast in piles of garbage now.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 11, 2011)

Fukushima is now level 7. Fuck. We got a new Chernobyl...
Fukushima 1: Level 7 disaster : Voice of Russia




Chickenhawk said:


> They're reporting that 2 nuclear power plants in Japan have been damaged, and are having cooling problems. Supposedly 'under control', but the radiation levels are rising.
> 
> Remember, folks, Chernobyl was 'under control' too.




Well... Damn you.


----------



## silentrage (Apr 11, 2011)

And i'm traveling to asia tomorrow, thanks god, thanks a lot you dick. 

Oh wow that sounded awfully selfish.


----------



## The Somberlain (Apr 12, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Fukushima is now level 7. Fuck. We got a new Chernobyl...
> Fukushima 1: Level 7 disaster : Voice of Russia
> 
> 
> ...



Still, it only has emitted 1/10 of Chernobyl's radiation. But, that's still a shitload


----------



## leandroab (Apr 18, 2011)

The Somberlain said:


> Still, it only has emitted 1/10 of Chernobyl's radiation. But, that's still a shitload



I forgot to correct myself, but yeah. Being Level 7 doesn't mean "it's a new chernobyl"

Actually it's not even close


----------



## Mexi (Apr 18, 2011)

well its only released 1/10 of Chernobyls radiation into the _atmosphere_ but there has been considerable radioactivity leeching into the surrounding ocean and soil with no sign of slowing down.
Japan nuclear control plan panned - World - CBC News
Think long-term effects when we're dealing with a 6-9 month window to bring the plants "under control".


----------

